# Shimano Surf Leader EV SF 425 BX



## TEAM-F.P.Lübeck (26. Januar 2007)

*jetzt ist auch die NEUE Surf Leader EV SF 425 BX  eingetroffen..*
*...auch ein Top-Modell wie die ganze Surf Leader Serie nur etwas günstiger.*

* Surf Leader EV SF 425 BX nur :389.- €*

*und die Surf Leader SF 425 BX nur: 549.-€*


----------

